# Parking at Aulani



## lily28 (Mar 4, 2016)

We got a Rci trade to Aulani 2 bedroom for July.  I know Aulani room books with dvc points has free parking. What about Rci trade? I have invited friends to come with us but each of us will have our own car.  I want to make sure we have free parking with RCI trade as we don't want to pay $35 parking fee per day per car.  I call DVC. At first I was told yes, then they told me to call concierge and check. Can any tugger who has a trade to Aulani previously tell me whether free parking is included? Thanks


----------



## mj2vacation (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks like you will have to pay for parking:

PARKING

Self parking and valet services are available at Aulani. Below, find details about parking rates and policies:

Parking for Overnight Guests
There's so much to do at and around Aulani that you may not need a car! For overnight Guests who wish to park, self parking is $37* per day‘or for the same price, enjoy convenient valet parking service. Rates are subject to change.

Parking for Disney Vacation Club Members
Disney Vacation Club Members staying on a points reservation can enjoy convenient self-parking at no daily charge for up to 2 vehicles.

Parking Validation for Day Guests
The following parking fees apply for day Guests visiting Aulani:
Valet parking for day Guests is $37* per day
Self-parking for day Guests is $12 per hour—or a maximum of $37* per day

Enjoy complimentary self-parking or valet parking at Aulani for up to 4 hours when you spend $35* or more at the following venues:
‘AMA‘AMA – Contemporary Island Cooking
Makahiki – The Bounty of the Islands
The ‘Ōlelo Room, valid for purchases made between 5:00 PM and 11:00 PM
Off the Hook, valid for purchases made between 5:00 PM and 9:00 PM
Laniwai - A Disney Spa, when you spend $35 or more
Merchandise locations, Kalepa's or Hale Manu, when you spend $50 or more

To have your parking validated, please bring your parking ticket and purchase receipt to 'AMA'AMA, Makahiki or Laniwai – A Disney Spa.

Show Less


----------



## Gracey (Mar 4, 2016)

I have never traded there but have stayed on points.  I don't believe you would have to pay since you are staying there on someone else's points.  But I am sure someone who has traded there will chime in shortly.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 4, 2016)

I stayed there last March on an RCI exchange. We had two cars and there was no charge.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 4, 2016)

slum808 said:


> I stayed there last March on an RCI exchange. We had two cars and there was no charge.



Great. I hope Disney has not changed the rule and I don't have to pay


----------



## vacationdoc (Mar 5, 2016)

Be sure to show your beautiful new DVC member card when you check in.  If your guests are on your reservation, there should not be a problem.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 5, 2016)

vacationdoc said:


> Be sure to show your beautiful new DVC member card when you check in.  If your guests are on your reservation, there should not be a problem.



So I show them my dvc card even though this is a RCI trade? My guest is also dvc member too


----------



## frank808 (Mar 5, 2016)

For rci exchanges or dvc points reservations you are allowed self parking for 2 vehicles gratis.  For exchanges that is a reason why you are paying the $95 fee to disney.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 5, 2016)

frank808 said:


> For rci exchanges or dvc points reservations you are allowed self parking for 2 vehicles gratis.  For exchanges that is a reason why you are paying the $95 fee to disney.



I know I have to pay disney $95 in wdw rci exchange. I have to pay $95 too in Aulani? I was told only of Hawaii accommodation tax of about $23 per day for 7 days when I called Disney.  All the fees are adding up but still so much cheaper booking direct or using my dvc points.  

On a side note, my friends will be in Honolulu for a few days before I fly to Honolulu on Sunday from Kauai.  Will they be able to check in Aulani on Sunday and get the pool wrist bands a few hours before I arrive as long as I add their names to the reservation?  If not, they will hang around in Waikiki till I get to Honolulu in the afternoon.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes disney will charge you $95 at check in just like at wdw.
I think if you add names on a rci reservation you will have to get a guest certificate.  I have only added names to a dvc point reservation and have never tried to do it for an rci exchange.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 5, 2016)

Great exchange! How many TPUs it takes?


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 5, 2016)

lily28 said:


> I know I have to pay disney $95 in wdw rci exchange. I have to pay $95 too in Aulani? I was told only of Hawaii accommodation tax of about $23 per day for 7 days when I called Disney.  All the fees are adding up but still so much cheaper booking direct or using my dvc points.
> 
> On a side note, my friends will be in Honolulu for a few days before I fly to Honolulu on Sunday from Kauai.  Will they be able to check in Aulani on Sunday and get the pool wrist bands a few hours before I arrive as long as I add their names to the reservation?  If not, they will hang around in Waikiki till I get to Honolulu in the afternoon.



Hawaii's Transient tax has zero to do with Disney, Aulani or any other resort in Hawaii. It is a HAWAII tax and the cost is based on the size of the unit. We have paid this tax no matter what resort or TS we have stayed in while in Hawaii.

And yes, if you add your friends' names to the rez, which you really need to do anyway, they can show their photo ID and check in before you. I've owned DVC over 20 years and have done this many times.

Aulani is gorgeous and my very favorite Disney resort. Enjoy!!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 5, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Great exchange! How many TPUs it takes?



Curious also....how many TPUs does any unit there go for?


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't believe the non-Orlando DVCs have the $95 charge.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 6, 2016)

Aulani does have a $95 fee. I've paid it twice. Irritating but still cheaper than cash or dvc points.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 6, 2016)

LisaH said:


> Great exchange! How many TPUs it takes?



I don't know how many tpu it costs; I got it via Worldmark portal


----------



## LisaH (Mar 6, 2016)

lily28 said:


> I don't know how many tpu it costs; I got it via Worldmark portal



Wow! I should start an OGS using my WM portal. Thanks.


----------



## mek17 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just curious, how long did you have an ongoing search running to catch this Aulani 2 bedroom unit? I've had an OGS running for several months for any DVC 2 bedroom property to no avail.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 11, 2016)

2 years. I think you have slim chance of getting 2 bedroom at Disneyworld




mek17 said:


> Just curious, how long did you have an ongoing search running to catch this Aulani 2 bedroom unit? I've had an OGS running for several months for any DVC 2 bedroom property to no avail.


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 20, 2016)

Was your search completely wide open or did you restrict to summer or a series of weeks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily28 (Mar 21, 2016)

Only for summer weeks, spring break and winter break as we are tied to school schedule





mrsmusic said:


> Was your search completely wide open or did you restrict to summer or a series of weeks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow lucky I've had searched going through portal for some time with no hits in the past year!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Apr 6, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Wow lucky I've had searched going through portal for some time with no hits in the past year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have had searches going for 3 plus years and have not had a hit since last years bulk deposit.  Club wyndham has a special arrangement for dvc deposits.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 6, 2016)

frank808 said:


> I have had searches going for 3 plus years and have not had a hit since last years bulk deposit.  Club wyndham has a special arrangement for dvc deposits.


Op must have a worldmark direct purchase perhaps. I'm suprised that hgvc is not hitting 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Apr 6, 2016)

I think it was a wyndham benefit only that does not crossover to worldmark.  Nope i have had these hgvc searches for over 3 years now maybe closer to 4 and have not hit anything.
Seems like a private agreement that wyndham owners only would get some dvc units that are not for the regular rci accounts. Ho well just keep those ogs going.


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2016)

1. how do you get an exchange into a two bedroom villa at Auluni 

2.  Do you known that Aulani will not give people with disabilities free valet parking like at all the other Disney Vacation Club resorts? They charged me $35 a day until I complained to  DVC in  Orlando. 

And the people at Aulani were not nice about removing the charges either.. I would rather go to Marriott's Ko Olina any day. 

But I would still like an answer to number 1.


----------



## blondietink (Apr 13, 2016)

Exchanges into Aulani are very difficult. We are here now and the resort is at 95% capacity.

Only 3 handicapped spaces in the parking garage. We learned to go to the very top of the garage as it is nearly empty. We can park right next to the elevator, go one floor down and you are at the lobby level.


----------



## RichardL (Apr 13, 2016)

Just stayed 3 weeks ago at Aulani and yes I paid a nightly parking charge and yes I also paid a $95 charge, and yes I was on RCI and got no where objecting
to the front desk.

I wish you better luck then me.  I do recommend valet no extra charge except tip and it was easier than self park.

The location is amazing, and I have been to Marriott Ko o lina 7 times before, but
Disney nails it better.


----------



## lily28 (Apr 13, 2016)

You have to pay $35 per night for parking in addition to $95 fee on a Rci exchange?  When I called concierge at Aulani, I was told I need to pay $95 and will have 2 car parking included.



RichardL said:


> Just stayed 3 weeks ago at Aulani and yes I paid a nightly parking charge and yes I also paid a $95 charge, and yes I was on RCI and got no where objecting
> to the front desk.
> 
> I wish you better luck then me.  I do recommend valet no extra charge except tip and it was easier than self park.
> ...


----------



## frank808 (Apr 13, 2016)

icydog said:


> 1. how do you get an exchange into a two bedroom villa at Auluni
> 
> But I would still like an answer to number 1.



got 4 weeks in a 2br using hgvc points in 2014 and 2015 at aulani.  Since then haven't gotten anything with some very old ogs using hgvc rci portal.  With this agreement between wyndham and dvc for special deposits not available to the rci masses,, i am not to sure we will see aulani anytime soon for exchange.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 13, 2016)

RichardL said:


> Just stayed 3 weeks ago at Aulani and yes I paid a nightly parking charge and yes I also paid a $95 charge, and yes I was on RCI and got no where objecting
> to the front desk.
> 
> I wish you better luck then me.  I do recommend valet no extra charge except tip and it was easier than self park.
> ...


You paid $35 a night self parking on an RCI exchange?  Or did you use valet parking?


----------



## icydog (Apr 13, 2016)

frank808 said:


> got 4 weeks in a 2br using hgvc points in 2014 and 2015 at aulani.  Since then haven't gotten anything with some very old ogs using hgvc rci portal.  With this agreement between wyndham and dvc for special deposits not available to the rci masses,, i am not to sure we will see aulani anytime soon for exchange.



I'm confused! 

HGVC points has a special portal to get to Aulani that the rest of the RCI world does not? How does that work? 

Can you also get two bedrooms using HGVC at Walt Disney World?


----------



## frank808 (Apr 13, 2016)

We got into aulani in 2014 and 2015 using hgvc points via the rci portal.  We see weeks and points deposit just like a points account with rci.

No special account just hgvc has a corporate portal that lets us see rci deposits.

Have not seen a 2br at any disney location since feb last year. 

Wyndham has a special arrangement with disney for dvc deposits.  There have been a few postings by wyndham club members getting aulani 2br for this summer 2016.  That is the only 2br disney that i have seen for over a year now.  Actually only wyndham traders got aulani this year so far.

Hope this clears it up.


----------



## lprstn (May 2, 2016)

The resort is nice, but crowded. I'd suggest visiting some of the other Hawaiian Islands for a more 'island' feel without the traffic and crowds you see at this resort.


----------



## rfc0001 (May 24, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Wyndham has a special arrangement with disney for dvc deposits.  There have been a few postings by wyndham club members getting aulani 2br for this summer 2016.  That is the only 2br disney that i have seen for over a year now.  Actually only wyndham traders got aulani this year so far.
> 
> Hope this clears it up.


Do Wyndham _resale _have access to this exclusive Disney deposits or is this just a perk for direct purchasers at a certain level?  If it's for any wyndham, I'm going to run (not walk) to buy a "free" resale .


----------



## frank808 (May 24, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> Do Wyndham _resale _have access to this exclusive Disney deposits or is this just a perk for direct purchasers at a certain level?  If it's for any wyndham, I'm going to run (not walk) to buy a "free" resale .


Sorry but i donot know the specifics.  I only know that there is a special agreement that wyndham and dvc have an agreement.
Wiuld not go out to buy any points as i donot know hownlong the agreement  is for.  I would guess for a while as rci owns wyndham.


----------



## elleny76 (Mar 16, 2017)

I own Wyndham and I don't see any Aulani in the RCI exchange available . I need to do an OGS in order to try....to try to get one. Just like in the HGVC_RCI website.. We Wyndham owners has no special treatment with DVC as I far as I know. I have tried and tried RCI_ exchange to DVC but nothing so far. I am going to Aulani on my DVC points  ( I own DVC as well)


----------



## Gracey (Mar 16, 2017)

I also have Wyndham and have never seen any "special inventory" of DVC available.


----------

